# Soundtrack of Drive (2011)



## lovetheclassics

I love the dreamlike quality of some of the film music of Drive, which is composed by Cliff Martinez.

I especially like the following pieces:











Does anyone know (film) music similar to this?


----------



## Cosmos

The music reminds me of Mark Isham's music for the film Crash (2005)


----------



## Skilmarilion

I'm a big fan of _Drive_. The soundtrack was indeed top notch.

"Nightcall" from the beginning of the film is probably my favourite.


----------



## DeepR

Well if you don't know it already, check out Brian Eno - Appolo.

A recent movie with a very nice atmospheric soundtrack is Samsara (2011), by Michael Stearns. 
But, instead of listening to the soundtrack, I simply recommend watching the movie since it is a silent movie similar to Koyaanisqatsi and Baraka. So it's just images and the music. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0770802/

Here is a fragment


----------



## lovetheclassics

Thank you all for your reactions. The music of Mark Isham for Crash is beautiful and comes closest to what I meant, but the soundtrack of Samsara is indeed very nice and atmospheric too.

Any other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Schubussy

Not film music but you might like these


----------



## ericdxx

Dude Cliff Martinez' Music to solaris is outrageous. It's so special and unique. I'd love to hear where he got the influences from for that. Look up the track "Don't blow it" 

Drive to me is kinda generic Hollywood...low-key music.


----------



## lovetheclassics

Eric, I love the soundtrack of Solaris too, especially the track you mentioned. I think it's influenced by gamelan music. See http://www.filmtracks.com/titles/solaris.html The soundtrack of Drive may be more generic Hollywood, but to me it's still far above average.

Here are some interesting pieces by Cliff Martinez from a recent soundtrack:


----------



## My Requiem

Very few films I can honestly say have a perfect movie soundtrack, this is indeed one of them.


----------



## lovetheclassics

Here is another nice (though sad) example of Cliff Martinez' music (from his first soundtrack):


----------

